# Parsley cure for LG



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Cure for LG which I found on medhelp. I thought this might help some of us. I think Cilantro must also do the trick. Parsley and cilantro have antibacterial, antiviral, anti fungal and heavy metal detoxifying properties.

SharingGoodNews 
Feb 14, 2011
To: will120

Suggestion: Eat Two Bunches of Raw Parsley Everyday*

Hi! I used to suffer from the same embarrassing problem! I overcame it using very inexpensive means! I feel its my OBLIGATION to share**. 
My (brief) story: in 1999 I decided to return to college to finish up a degree I tried for years to complete. I was trying to go to school and working full time. My stress level was insanely high. A year of this, my anus began to emit fecal like odor. I tried everything: washing, (at one point I was taking 8 showers a day), wiping, and wearing diaper. Nothing worked. After my graduation, I got a job. My co-workers made fun of me or whispered behind me. It was sheer hell. 
The solution: I noticed my problem would be worse when I drank coffee and when I was stressed out. So I stopped drinking coffee. Also I googled around and discovered that eating parsley could be a cure***. I began to buy bunches of parsley and eat them raw. It was not easy but I had no alternative. I kept eating parsley two or even three bunches everyday. I did this for about six months. The odor went away. 
I hope my sharing will help. I was so depressed when I was suffering from this problem. I know how you feel. 
I will be praying for you!! Good luck!!!!

*Sometimes I simply cant chew and swallow the parsley anymore so I would chopped the parsley up and mix it with tomato and lemon juice and eat it like a salad. 
**I had limited insurance when I was going through this crisis. Western doctors couldnt tell me whats wrong with me. Chinese herbalists MIGHT have been able to cure me, but I didnt have enough resources (aka $$$ and time) to try their method (boiling those Chinese medications takes HOURS and they smell!!!)

***After researching, I found out my problem was probably related to kidney. I got a scan of my kidney nothing was wrong. Nevertheless, I started buying vitamin pills that would cleanse kidney. It was too expensive for me. Then I learned eating raw parsley would also do the trick.

Link: http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Gastroenterology/Offensive-fecal-odor-from-the-anus/show/759312#post_8873182


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I heard parsley also gets rid of garlic breath
let me know how this works please


----------

